# Dayton 6y945 Disc/belt Sander



## BGHansen (Nov 21, 2016)

I use a Dremel model 1731 disk/belt bench top belt sander to do a lot of cleanup on the edges of machined parts.  Use it for deburring sheet metal also.  Also use it to work sheet metal up to a scribed line.  Lots of uses, the sander is/was probably my most used power tool.  The one thing I don’t like about the Dremel is its relative lack of power.  According to a Popular Mechanic review I found on line (from October 1991), the unit is equipped with a 1/8 HP induction motor.  I have to be careful to not stall out the motor when getting aggressive on the 1” x 30” belt.  So, as Tim the tool man Taylor would suggest, I need more power!

I looked at Kalamazoo 1” x 42” and 2” x 42” belt sanders (1/3 HP and 1 HP respectively), but settled on a Dayton model 6Y945.  It’s a 1” or 2” wide x 42” belt sander and a 6” disk sander with a 1/3 HP motor. 

I checked our local Grainger for availability; $263.00 plus 6% Michigan sales tax.  I then Google’d “Dayton 6Y945” and up popped a link to “Sustainablesupply.com” with the Dayton 6Y945 listed for $188.43 with free shipping, so guess who got my business . . .     Here’s the funny part, UPS showed up the next day with my sander!  Yup, total bill was $188.43.  According to the invoice, the sander was sold by my local Grainger distributor to Sustainable Supply for $188.43 and was shipped to me!  Nice to save about $90, plus I didn’t have to drive to go pick it up!

Any buyer’s remorse, maybe a little.  I liked the ability to get to the top of the sanding belt on my Dremel sander for inside radii.  I’ll be modifying the Dayton to get access to the top, should be a pretty simple modification.  Or go to a drum sander on the drill press or my Craftsman 6" x 48" sander.  I really like the added power of the 1/3 HP motor, have pushed pretty dang hard and am not close to stalling the motor.  Overall a really nice machine for a really good price.

Bruce


----------

